# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  اجرای پروژه های vb6 در windows7

## siamak1440

سلام
پروژه ای نوشتم تو windowsxp بدون هیچ مشکلی کار میکنه اما وقتی تو windows 7 نصب میکنم ارور میده و خوبم کار نمیکنه
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

سؤالتون کلی تر از اونیه که بشه پاسخ صریحی داد

برای برنامتون ستاپ ساختید ؟ با چه نرم افزاری ؟ از چه کامپوننتهایی استفاده کردید ؟ خطاهایی که میده چیه ؟ خوب کار نمیکنه یعنی دقیقا چی ؟

----------


## siamak1440

Untitled.png
سلام جناب حامد
عکس خطا های موقع نصب برنامه ارسال لازم به ذکر است برنامه setup توسط Package & Deployment Wizard تهیه شده است.
ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید.

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

از ستاپ سازهای قوی تر مانند Setup Factory استفاده نمایید.

----------


## meys34

سلام

1- احتمالا با نصب آفیس روی win 7 هم میشه با همون ستاپ قبلی کار کرد:

http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...nd-entry-point


 2- شاید با ایجاد ستاپ جدید با Package & Deployment Wizard و حذف کردن msdart.dll و یا msjro.dll از توی dependencies مشکل رفع بشه 

http://www.tek-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=1634209

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام
این خطا پیشتر یک باگ در نسخه های دیگر ویندوز محسوب میشد که غالبا با بروزرسانی هسته ویندوز (Windows Kernel) رفع میشود.
آخرین بروزرسانی امنیتی ویندوز را دریافت و نصب کنید، بعد از نصب رایانه را Restart کنید، ان شاا... دیگه ظاهر نمیشه.

موفق باشید.

----------

